# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.46.0

## gsm_bouali

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.46.0 Daily Update - First in the world 
 Added:
  - support Samsung SCH-R830U Galaxy Axiom  (Read/Write, Easy Repair) - world first
  - support Samsung GT-S5830i (Read/Write)
  - support Huawei CDMA C2828 (Read/Write)
  - support Huawei CDMA C2831 (Read/Write)
  - support Huawei CDMA C2801 (Read/Write)     *

----------


## jasimhasan

شكرا جزيلا

----------

